# Back from the NAPgA rendezvous! :)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What a hoot  I was able to break away from the farm for 2 days and had a great time with my fellow pack goat peeps. Set some goaties to some great new owners. Wish it coulda lasted longer and I coulda stayed the entire time. I felt rushed but glad for the time I could attend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you had a good time. So did you see Goathiker?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad you had a great time, but......pictures pictures!!!!!

did you find any snakes in your sleeping bag?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No snakes and no Goathiker. I didnt get any pictures but did get some videos. Ill post links once they are uploaded.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Videos welcome!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a link to a news video that the locale channel came out and did. I tried to avoid it but got caught in it at about the 25 second mark.

http://m.ktvz.com/news/Packgoat-fans-gather-in-C-O/26702210


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> No snakes and no Goathiker. I didnt get any pictures but did get some videos. Ill post links once they are uploaded.


Ha, Goathiker walked right by you and petted Legion twice. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I was there with Jill too! :laugh: We found a toad.... but it was too early before you got here. There was also a toad in one of the toilette's, but we decided not to try and catch that one :lol: No snakes, though...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, we did see a little Ribbon snake but, we decided it would be mean to take it from the creek not knowing if it would get put back.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, he was a little cutie


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WHAT?!?!?! Why didnt you say hello and introduce yourselves? Id of gladly taken a snake (or a toad) in the sleeping bag for a chance to say howdy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, we did the potluck/auction thing and had planned to introduce ourselves in the morning after giving you a good chance to spot us. You had disappeared already went I went looking for you the next day.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah poop. Ya I was out at 6 am. Had to be back with enough time to get unpacked, ready for work and to do chores.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh you guys I can't believe y'all didn't even connect with each other. Sheesh, I am gonna have to come to the great northwest and hang out at the next one....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The next one will be in Idaho near Yellowstone Park...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well we can dig Lacie a tater while we are there....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The next one will be in Idaho near Yellowstone Park...


The next Rendy? Hmm, wonder if we could make that one..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I heard it was going to by in Wyoming maybe. Granted, either one is beyond my travel range.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, it was just outside of Wyoming last year...It has to be Idaho or Washington next year.


----------

